# The KJV Study Bible for Personal and Family Worship



## JM (Mar 5, 2012)

Any more information about the "The KJV Study Bible for Personal and Family Worship" from RHB? 

Thank you.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2012)

I haven't heard anything but I haven't been looking either. The date I saw initially was 2014, if I recall correctly. A while back I watched a live webcast from a Heritage Reformed congregation on Sermon Audio and an offering for the KJV Study Bible was mentioned. 

Have you heard anything more about the forthcoming Westminster edn. by TBS? I did see something in the latest Quarterly Review but no timeframe was given beyond a hope that it will be released this year.


----------



## reformed28 (Mar 6, 2012)

According to the TBS catalogue, it was suppose to come out in late 2011. Now I believe I heard mid year, this year.


----------



## JM (Mar 6, 2012)

News about the new reference Bible from TBS « Feileadh Mor

"TBS is planning to produce 2,000 Westminster Bibles for the first printing, 1,400 in hardcover and 600 leather editions. The 1,400 hardcovers will be split up into 700 black hardcovers and 700 in a multicolour design. The leather editions will be offered in black only. The printing of new Westminster has been postponed until the first quarter in 2012. If this first printing goes well the second printing will offer more variety in numbers of Bibles produced and a variety of bindings."


----------



## KSon (Mar 6, 2012)

Jason,

Are they accepting pre-orders on the Westminsters?


----------



## JM (Mar 6, 2012)

I hope to hear back from TBS in the morning. I'll post as soon as I get the email.


----------



## JM (Mar 7, 2012)

Update on the Wesmister Reference Bible « Feileadh Mor


----------



## KSon (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks brother for doing this legwork.


----------

